# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Termite traps

## findiviglio

Termites are great for tiny metamorphs, poison frogs, etc...traps easy to make, fun (at least for me!) to use.  Enjoy: http://bitly.com/MrOCak

Frank

----------


## findiviglio

Apologies to those who have tried link....correct one is in place know, best,  Frank

----------

